
Database leaks data on most of Ecuador's citizens, including 6.7m children - el_duderino
https://www.zdnet.com/article/database-leaks-data-on-most-of-ecuadors-citizens-including-6-7-million-children/
======
roywiggins
At this rate it seems that if your personal details haven't been leaked by an
elasticsearch, mongodb, or S3 misconfiguration, you're in a small and
dwindling minority

------
ferbivore
All of this stuff was on the servers of some corporation nobody has ever heard
of? Names, home addresses, personal ID numbers, bank accounts, balances, VINs,
plate numbers?

This is a nightmare even ignoring the absurd security breach. How many of
these databases are out there?

------
neogodless
Related submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20984015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20984015)

(Points to [https://cyware.com/news/unprotected-elasticsearch-
database-e...](https://cyware.com/news/unprotected-elasticsearch-database-
exposes-sensitive-information-of-over-20-million-ecuador-citizens-58e5add8/) )

------
m4r35n357
Think of the citizens!

